
Social Distancing Is Not Enough - gilad
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/05/how-will-we-ever-be-safe-inside/611953/
======
mikem170
I wonder if the Korean office workers were already wearing masks? By March,
when they picked up these infections, Korea had already been dealing with this
for weeks. And masks were already a thing in Korea.

I assume most of them would have been, but maybe not in the office? Or maybe
the masks are not that effective in an office environment?

------
mark_l_watson
My wife and I are very careful shopping, wearing masks, etc.

One thing we have been doing for fun during these crazy times is arranging
outdoor picnics with just another couple, and sitting a dozen feet from them
(with cross wind so no couple is downwind of the other one).

This has always seemed “safe” and good to see some evidence for this sited in
the article.

